# Gay's Adopting Children



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

For or against.

Discuss?


----------



## Luissa (Apr 23, 2011)

For.
I have a few friends who were raised by gay parents, and they grew up just fine. One is a great guy and a great dad. His lesbian step mom was a better parent than his biological father.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

I just saw Barbara Walters interview Elton John and their new baby. What an adorable child. And the proud parents...one to be called dad, the other papa. That baby will be so loved. 
In case nobody knows by now (we have new members at usmb, too), my stance is I am FOR.


----------



## Tank (Apr 23, 2011)

Children learn alot of their behaviour from their parents.


----------



## rdean (Apr 23, 2011)

Some straight parents have children as an "accident" and end up abusing them or making their lives miserable because they never wanted those kids.  Many times, gays adopt children straight people abandon or abuse. 
You have to admit, there are many, if not most, on the right who only care about "getting children born" and after that, have no interest.  In fact, you get the distinct impression they might watch these children starve (See Lt. Governor (R) Andre Bauer - feed the poor and they will breed).


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

Tank said:


> Children learn alot of their behaviour from their parents.



Exactly. They will learn that love is love and to practice tolerance, show compassion, be open minded, etc. Or the opposite. Like bullying weaker people, being a racist or a bigot, a spouse abuser, a child molester, etc.

What's your thoughts, Tank, of a black GAY couple adopting a white child? Or a white GAY couple adopting a black child?


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

rdean said:


> Some straight parents have children as an "accident" and end up abusing them or making their lives miserable because they never wanted those kids.  Many times, gays adopt children straight people abandon or abuse.
> You have to admit, there are many, if not most, on the right who only care about "getting children born" and after that, have no interest.  In fact, you get the distinct impression they might watch these children starve (See Lt. Governor (R) Andre Bauer - feed the poor and they will breed).



Unfortunately, this is true. At least gays WANT the child.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 23, 2011)

I have no problem with gay couples, or gay singles for that matter, adopting kids.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 23, 2011)

Faggots adopting children is the worst form of child abuse.

 These children will grow up with a type of mental illneds and will most likely be prone to early life suicide .

 Their chance and having a normal life will be almost nil .

 And will most likely grow up to be homosexual perverts themselves .


----------



## Luissa (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> I just saw Barbara Walters interview Elton John and their new baby. What an adorable child. And the proud parents...one to be called dad, the other papa. That baby will be so loved.
> In case nobody knows by now (we have new members at usmb, too), my stance is I am FOR.



I hate Rosie, but the special on her cruise is great. Shows how stupid people are to be against gays adopting. One gay couple ended up adopting two sets up siblings because their mom's were crack heads. They even adopted one the mom's baby, after they had the siblings for a few years. They wanted all the kids to be together, and the mom kept having children.
If I had to choose between dead beat straight parents, and loving gay parents I will always go with the gay parents. You are born gay, they will not make the child gay.


----------



## Tank (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Children learn alot of their behaviour from their parents.
> ...


I'm sure if homosexual parents are as great as you say, the children would want to be just like them.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 23, 2011)

Tank said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I would rather my child be gay, than a bigot.


----------



## ekrem (Apr 23, 2011)

Nature gives the answer. 
Gays and Lesbians are not meant to have children.



rdean said:


> Some straight parents have children as an "accident" and end up abusing them or making their lives miserable because they never wanted those kids.


If that is the case then the State should intervene, educate and feed the children by professional nannies and teachers.
What has a gay to teach a foreign child? One of the first serious things a Gay will teach a human-youngster is, that his step-father is not like the other fathers out there and that this is nothing unusual. But it is unusual.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Faggots adopting children is the worst form of child abuse.
> 
> These children will grow up with a type of mental illneds and will most likely be prone to early life suicide .
> 
> ...



Do you have any idea as to how much of your statement DEPENDS on your being able to accurately predict the future?

I'm calling 'bullshit'!


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Some straight parents have children as an "accident" and end up abusing them or making their lives miserable because they never wanted those kids. Many times, gays adopt children straight people abandon or abuse.
> ...


 
Unless they happen to be ABUSIVE, or ADDICTED or just sick in the fucking head.

What on earth makes people think that Gayness makes people pure and wonderful souls guaranteed to be great parents?

What on earth makes you think that GAYDOM is a positive qualification for a parent? Why do you think that if a person is gay, they automatically should be issued a child if they state they want one? 

I mean, I know how everybody feels about kids born to the poor...by golly, just kill them before they're born! but this is the first I"ve heard that if they somehow survive to actual "personhood" you want to hand them over to gays, based on the fact that they're...GAY. Yay! We all know that gay people are fabulous parents!

We all know what a great guy JOHN FUCKING GACY was. He was a peach. We know that because he was GAY. Gayness=parental qualification! Yeah!

Oh and what about Aileen Wuornos? She was gay! She had a lover! Wouldn't it have been great if THEY had adopted? They would be great parents...after all, they were GAY!


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

Tank said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Let's play a scenario, Tank.
Hetero couple has a baby. They don't want it, nor care about it. They abuse the child but keep it because they get extra perks having a child dependent.
Gay couple want the baby. WANT is the key word. They will care for the child, love it, do the best they can. Are not recieving any aid from the government and have plenty of money they earned.
Which one would you want that child to go to if you were a judge deciding the case.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 23, 2011)

Luissa said:


> I would rather my child be gay, than a bigot.



 Then you must really hate your child.


----------



## ekrem (Apr 23, 2011)

Nature would lubricate a "man's door" and would have placed ovary organs behind it. 
Why didn't it happen? A vagina is there for a reason and neglecting it is betrayal on nature.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 23, 2011)

You're gay, Sunni. Here's a child for ya!


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

Gosh Allie. Calm down. It's just a discussion. Don't get so excited. Not good for ya, ya know.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Nature would lubricate a "man's door" and would have placed ovary organs behind it.
> Why didn't it happen? A vagina is there for a reason and neglecting it is betrayal on nature.


 
My god you are so fucking gross.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Nature would lubricate a "man's door" and would have placed ovary organs behind it.
> Why didn't it happen? A vagina is there for a reason and neglecting it is betrayal on nature.




That is not the topic, ekrem. 
Gay couples wanting to adopt and go through the same procedures hetero's do. For or against. Obviously we know your stance.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


 Real nice fairy tale.

 But in reality homosexual's adopting children is just plain child abuse


----------



## ekrem (Apr 23, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> My god you are so fucking gross.



I'm stating the obvious. If being gay is something normal, then why didn't nature adopt to it?
Nature had a very long time to adopt...


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Your opinion is noted. You are entitled to it. However I noted you didn't want to play the scenario game. Why is that? Rock and hard place, maybe?


----------



## Luissa (Apr 23, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Gacy being gay didn't make him a bad person, Gacy being fucked up in the head made him a bad person. One doesn't have to do with the other.
I could name a lot of fucked up straight people and say the same thing.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > My god you are so fucking gross.
> ...



And it's nature for female to give birth and love and care for said offspring, correct? Then why do some women kill their own children? Is that unnatural?
Adapt, honey. Adapt. 
So you are against. Noted.
Do you want to play the scenario game? No?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 23, 2011)

I am sure that you could come up with tear jerking scenarios left and right.

 But that's not reality.

 The reality is gays are perverts

 And perverts should not be allowed around children.

 It's just common sense.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 23, 2011)

Luissa said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


 
No shit you say.

So being gay DOESN'T make a person a good parent.

So what if a straight couple and a gay couple came in and both wanted the same child.

Gay couple has been together a year and have lucrative jobs. Hetero couple earn a nice living and belong to the Mormon church.

Who get the kid?

BTW, you're gay. Step up for your complimentary rug rat.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I am sure that you could come up with tear jerking scenarios left and right.
> 
> But that's not reality.
> 
> ...



I see. You still refuse to answer the scenario question. Is it uncomfy between that rock and hard place? Obviously so.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

> So what if a straight couple and a gay couple came in and both wanted the same child.
> 
> Gay couple has been together a year and have lucrative jobs. Hetero couple earn a nice living and belong to the Mormon church.
> 
> Who get the kid?



The couple that has the best ability to care for the child. In this case, the heteros.
Swap it around now. Same question. Who gets the kid?


So what if a straight couple and a gay couple came in and both wanted the same child.

Straight couple has been together a year and have lucrative jobs. Gay couple earn a nice living and has been together for 18 years.


----------



## ekrem (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> And it's nature for female to give birth and love and care for said offspring, correct? Then why do some women kill their own children? Is that unnatural?



Yes, it is unnatural and the reason	for killing own child could be anything.
If a woman kills her child she has a mental issue and needs to be jailed for murder.

Your example is not useful to convince, that we have to adapt to a view that gays are something normal/natural.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 23, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I don't think anyone is advocating elimination of the back-ground checks for ALL prospective adoptive parents - just stop disqualifying folks because of the gender of their spouse.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

> So being gay DOESN'T make a person a good parent.



Correct. Gay or Hetero parenting means squat since both could be bad parents. But to deny a gay parent adoption just because they are gay is wrong to me. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> Gosh Allie. Calm down. It's just a discussion. Don't get so excited. Not good for ya, ya know.



She has a point. Pretending that JUST because someone is gay qualifies them to raise children is retarded. And dangerous.

Assuming the couple meets the required criteria I have no problem with ANY couple adopting.

I however do not subscribe to the theory that gays are somehow more loving and caring.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> > So what if a straight couple and a gay couple came in and both wanted the same child.
> >
> > Gay couple has been together a year and have lucrative jobs. Hetero couple earn a nice living and belong to the Mormon church.
> >
> ...



If I was the kid, I'd much rather be raised by the gays than the Mormons - but I have issues with religion.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh Allie. Calm down. It's just a discussion. Don't get so excited. Not good for ya, ya know.
> ...



Read the posts above yours. You apology is accepted.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 23, 2011)

Luissa said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Missing the point as usual. The point being prior to her post the sentiment was that simply being gay made one more caring and loving. Which simple is not true.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

Me too, Joe. Except it isn't just Mormons. It is any organized religion.


----------



## Zona (Apr 23, 2011)

rdean said:


> Some straight parents have children as an "accident" and end up abusing them or making their lives miserable because they never wanted those kids.  Many times, gays adopt children straight people abandon or abuse.
> You have to admit, there are many, if not most, on the right who only care about "getting children born" and after that, have no interest.  In fact, you get the distinct impression they might watch these children starve (See Lt. Governor (R) Andre Bauer - feed the poor and they will breed).



Isnt there a study that proves gay parents do not abuse their kids. If so, how can this be a problem?


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



No. The point was and is, don't stop someone from wanting to raise and love and nurture a child due to what sex the spouse is.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> > So what if a straight couple and a gay couple came in and both wanted the same child.
> >
> > Gay couple has been together a year and have lucrative jobs. Hetero couple earn a nice living and belong to the Mormon church.
> >
> ...


 
Gay couple. 

Step up and get your free kid now...


----------



## Zona (Apr 23, 2011)

AVG-JOE said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > > So what if a straight couple and a gay couple came in and both wanted the same child.
> ...



Or scientologists...or worse by republicans.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 23, 2011)

Zona said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Some straight parents have children as an "accident" and end up abusing them or making their lives miserable because they never wanted those kids.  Many times, gays adopt children straight people abandon or abuse.
> ...



You want us to believe that no gay parents have ever abused their children? What planet do you live on?


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> Gay's Adopting Children


 


Who is Gay? I've never met this person. Is (s)he a new poster? How many children is (s)he adopting?


Congrats, Gay!


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 23, 2011)

Tank said:


> Children learn alot of their behaviour from their parents.



Is that where you learned to be a semi-literate fucktard?


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

YOU are Solomon. What is your decree in this case?

*One day two women came before the King. They carried with them a little baby, which was set down on the floor, at the foot of Solomons throne
O my lord, said one of the women, five days ago I gave birth to a child. This woman and I live in the same house, and three days later she also gave birth, but that same night her child died, and at midnight she arose and, while I was sleeping, took my son away from me, and laid her dead child in its place. When I awoke in the morning I thought at first that my son was dead, until I realised that it was not my child.
No, interrupted the second woman, she lies, my lord, she lies! The living child is mine and the dead is hers!
No, cried the first woman, wildly. No, the dead child is yours, and the living child is mine.
King Solomon raised his hand for silence.
One of you says my child lives and yours is dead , and the other says your child is dead and my child lives: there is a simple way to resolve the matter. Bring me a sword.
A sword was brought, and the assembly waited to see how the King would proceed.
Very well, he said,  cut the child in two, and give half to one mother, and half to the other.
The first woman turned pale.
O my lord, she said in a faltering voice. Pray, give her the child. I beg you, do not kill it.
But the other womans face remained hard.
Let it be neither mine nor yours, she said, divide it as the King has ordained.*


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 23, 2011)

Zona said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Some straight parents have children as an "accident" and end up abusing them or making their lives miserable because they never wanted those kids. Many times, gays adopt children straight people abandon or abuse.
> ...


 
Er, no, you fuckwit, there is not a study that proves gays don't abuse kids.

What a loon, lol.

"
A homosexual foster couple were left free to sexually abuse vulnerable boys in their care because social workers feared being accused of discrimination if they investigated complaints, an inquiry concluded yesterday.
Craig Faunch and Ian Wathey were one of the first homosexual couples in the country to be officially approved as foster parents.
They looked after 18 children in only 15 months


Read more: Gay couple left free to abuse boys - because social workers feared being branded homophobic | Mail Online

I think we can say with confidence that there is no REAL study that confirms that no gay couple has ever abused a child.

LOLOLOL....


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Maybe I need to adjust my glasses? I believe the question was is there any stats on this we can look at.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> I am sure that you could come up with tear jerking scenarios left and right.
> 
> But that's not reality.
> 
> ...



Not allowing perverts around children would disqualify many a straight couple I've met.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



So to go along with that, how many hetero couples sexually abused foster children in their care? Were there more gays that did that, or more heteros? And does this mean ALL gays would do that? If so, wouldnt that one report mean that if there is one about a hetero couple, all heteros would do that?
See what I mean, Vern?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 23, 2011)

Hell if I know.

There aren't many foster parents, period, and abuse is rampant.

I am going to put in a plug here...ppl, if you have children, please get enough of a grip on your lives that they are never removed from your care and placed in foster care. Foster care is a nightmare for kids, an absolute nightmare. It doesnt' matter if it's the best foster home in the world. Kids don't recover from that. Get a handle on yourself and take care of your own fucking kids, because they're doomed to misery if you don't.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You JUST quoted him as well and he clearly says " a study that PROVES gay parents do not abuse their kids"

Any critical thinking skills in your head?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Are you retarded? The claim was that there was a study that proved GAYS NEVER abused their children and you go on with this red herring?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace, there is absolutely no study that proves that gay people don't abuse kids. 

None. If you believe there is, then you believe that being gay makes people somehow better than the rest of humans on earth.

And that would be incredibly silly.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Not to be nasty, but obviously you are self projecting. I think you missed the ISN'T THERE part. You are the one that left that key part out.


----------



## Mr_Rockhead (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Children learn alot of their behaviour from their parents.
> ...



Funny how threads on this topic always degenerate into a comparison between idyllic gay parents and the absolute worst kind of straight parents.

Oh well, personally, I am in favor of doing what is best for the children (even if that means placing them in traditional families before pandering to the special interest groups).


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 23, 2011)

There is something very sick about fudge packers wanting to adopt children.

 You have to wonder what is their real motive?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are being. Anyone that even THOUGHT there was such a study would have to beyond stupid or insane. Which are you?


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> Grace, there is absolutely no study that proves that gay people don't abuse kids.
> 
> None. If you believe there is, then you believe that being gay makes people somehow better than the rest of humans on earth.
> 
> And that would be incredibly silly.



lol. You guys! I don't know if there is such a study nor how it could be done correctly if there were. It was just a question someone asked.
And I think I have said a few times that it matters not to me the sexual preference of the adoptees. What matters is if they are capable, able to, can, willing, and nurturing to the child in question. Gay OR hetero. But in this topic, it's for gays. I am *for* allowing them to adopt IF they go through the same steps heteros do.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> YOU are Solomon. What is your decree in this case?
> 
> *One day two women came before the King. They carried with them a little baby, which was set down on the floor, at the foot of Solomons throne
> O my lord, said one of the women, five days ago I gave birth to a child. This woman and I live in the same house, and three days later she also gave birth, but that same night her child died, and at midnight she arose and, while I was sleeping, took my son away from me, and laid her dead child in its place. When I awoke in the morning I thought at first that my son was dead, until I realised that it was not my child.
> ...



I'm thinking that since no husbands are mentioned, the king should decree that the two women raise the child together as a loving lesbian couple.


----------



## Tank (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> Let's play a scenario, Tank.
> Hetero couple has a baby. They don't want it, nor care about it. They abuse the child but keep it because they get extra perks having a child dependent.
> Gay couple want the baby. WANT is the key word. They will care for the child, love it, do the best they can. Are not recieving any aid from the government and have plenty of money they earned.
> Which one would you want that child to go to if you were a judge deciding the case.


With your lopsided scenario, I would choose the homosexual couple for the child.

Let's play a scenario, Grace

 Both couples being equal in everyway except one is homosexual and the other is hetrosexual.

Who do you think should get the child?


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

I dunno, Joe. The one woman seems pretty  mean. She would rather the kid be cut in half than let it go to someone else. And the other woman would rather it go to the meanie than see it die.
I'm glad I was not Solomon.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

Tank said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Let's play a scenario, Tank.
> ...



I'd have to go with hetero if they were both equal in love, caring, nurturing, ability, financially stable, etc. Why? Because even though I am for gays adopting, I also think the opposite sex is needed somewhere in the childs life. Hell, even Elton John said that himself. Their child will need a female presence in his life as he grows. Most gays agree with that.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> I dunno, Joe. The one woman seems pretty  mean. She would rather the kid be cut in half than let it go to someone else. And the other woman would rather it go to the meanie than see it die.
> I'm glad I was not Solomon.



They balance each other - takes a wise king to bring balance from conflict.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

This can also be applied to single mother who chooses to adopt and raise a child without a spouse. Is the child missing anything NOT having a father? Should she be allowed to adopt?


----------



## Luissa (Apr 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> There is something very sick about fudge packers wanting to adopt children.
> 
> You have to wonder what is their real motive?



There is something sick with bigots like you.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 23, 2011)

These scenarios are tending to pit two couples against each other, mud-wrestling over the last child up for adoption ever.

I get the impression that what the adoption world needs is more qualified parents, not more kids.  Ending the automatic disqualification that comes with being gay would result in more stability for more kids, no?


----------



## ekrem (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> This can also be applied to single mother who chooses to adopt and raise a child without a spouse. Is the child missing anything NOT having a father? Should she be allowed to adopt?



If she has the money to feed the adopted kid, yes, she should be allowed to adopt the kid.
Otherwise no, there are already too many single moms out there who live on social paycheck by productive majority.
The kid should be given to a mother who can afford it, or to a straight couple who can afford the child.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't attack me on this one, but wasn't there a study that said gay couples adopt older children more often? Due to the fact heteros are the preferred couple. I could be wrong, but I thought I saw that a year ago. Something about how they are adopting the children, people don't want.


----------



## Tank (Apr 23, 2011)

The high rates of sexual diseases and the low life expectancy of homosexuals can't be good for children.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Don't attack me on this one, but wasn't there a study that said gay couples adopt older children more often? Due to the fact heteros are the preferred couple. I could be wrong, but I thought I saw that a year ago. Something about how they are adopting the children, people don't want.



Most that adopt want new born or babies. Not older children. I don't know if there was a study though, but I do recall tv shows about it. Like 20/20 and 60 Minutes, etc.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 23, 2011)

Tank said:


> The high rates of sexual diseases and the low life expectancy of homosexuals can't be good for children.



You can say the same thing about men in general, should we not allow men to have children?
Men don't live as long, and have a greater chance of getting an STD. I guess we should take away their rights.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

Tank said:


> The high rates of sexual diseases and the low life expectancy of homosexuals can't be good for children.



You surely do disappoint me, Tank. 
Are there any stats that can back that up that more gays have sexual diseases than heteros?


----------



## ekrem (Apr 23, 2011)

You don't make children from apple-juice. Off course men (straight) should be allowed to have children as many as they want.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > The high rates of sexual diseases and the low life expectancy of homosexuals can't be good for children.
> ...




Good point.


----------



## Tank (Apr 23, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > The high rates of sexual diseases and the low life expectancy of homosexuals can't be good for children.
> ...


The rates for homosexuals are far greater


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 23, 2011)

The OP is fucking bullshit. To say you support gays adopting is bullshit, just like saying good parents shouldn't be allowed to adopt because of their sexuality.

All that matters is their ability to provide a good home and upbringing. The OP doesn't even bother with this.

I call bullshit on all such threads.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > The high rates of sexual diseases and the low life expectancy of homosexuals can't be good for children.
> ...



The problem with those stats, is it involves men. Men have a greater chance to have STD, because they are more likely to have more partners in general. When you get two men together............. you do the math. It has nothing to do with them being gay, and everything to do with them being men and human nature.


----------



## Tank (Apr 23, 2011)

After homosexuals, black women have the highest rates of STD's


----------



## Luissa (Apr 23, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> The OP is fucking bullshit. To say you support gays adopting is bullshit, just like saying good parents shouldn't be allowed to adopt because of their sexuality.
> 
> All that matters is their ability to provide a good home and upbringing. The OP doesn't even bother with this.
> 
> I call bullshit on all such threads.



I call bullshit on you in general. What are you going to do?


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 23, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Homosexuals are more likely to engage in anal sex, which is more likely to result in infection if one partner is a carrier.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

I have him on ignore so I have no clue what he is spouting until he is quoted. I care not what he thinks of this thread or my intentions in posing the question.
This is a message board with many topics. This is just another one for discussion.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

Tank said:


> After homosexuals, black women have the highest rates of STD's



This topic is not about blacks, Tank. Stay focused, dude.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 23, 2011)

Tank said:


> After homosexuals, black women have the highest rates of STD's



You mean after men, black women have the highest rates of STDs. 

or you could provide a link backing up your claim.


----------



## Luissa (Apr 23, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



And the fact that men tend to have more sexual partners.


----------



## ekrem (Apr 23, 2011)

Tank said:


> After homosexuals, black women have the highest rates of STD's



If gays are taken away their rights, it's taken away by straight men.
It's still a man's world out there, doesn't matter whether black community or white community.
As long as straight men are the majority there are enough people out there to have an opinion on issues like gays adopting children.


----------



## Tank (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Luissa (Apr 23, 2011)

That doesn't back up your claim. 

I looked it up, they only have a higher rate when it comes to certain STDs.  Not all of them.


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

TANK!!!! Go start your own black bashing thread. This is NOT about blacks. It's about gays and adoption. Sheesh!


----------



## Grace (Apr 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > After homosexuals, black women have the highest rates of STD's
> ...




 "It's a MANS world".


----------



## Tank (Apr 23, 2011)

Luissa said:


> That doesn't back up your claim.
> 
> I looked it up, they only have a higher rate when it comes to certain STDs.  Not all of them.


Show us what you looked up


----------



## ekrem (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> "It's a MANS world".



Women like Gay men, but relevant is that most straight men don't like them. Be it openly or secretly. Then there comes ideological principles into play like Nationalism where being a Gay is something that implies being weak. Then there is religions and so on.


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 23, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> All that matters is their ability to provide a good home and upbringing.





Luissa said:


> I call bullshit on you in general. What are you going to do?


----------



## ekrem (Apr 23, 2011)

The Nazis helped the Gays by castrating them. But they didn't made mass castrations because of the costs for the State. 
Criminal Gays were assigned this sign in the camps and the Lesbians were used as Prostitutes. The  inhabitants in the camp were allowed to visit the Lesbians in a premium bonus system to encourage their working morale.


----------



## ekrem (Apr 23, 2011)

Contemporary society is based on continuity of struggle to establish certain standards (Women rights, Gay rights, Minority rights). 
And it was always a struggle against straight men.

Solely because these standards now exist doesn't mean that the psyche to subjugate doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 23, 2011)

^Bullshit^

There's no such things as 'gay rights', 'women's rights' or any of that other bullshit.

There are only individual rights, possessed by all people.


----------



## ekrem (Apr 23, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> ^Bullshit^
> 
> There's no such things as 'gay rights', 'women's rights' or any of that other bullshit.
> 
> There are only individual rights, possessed by all people.



You might be right that there is a universal respect for individual rights nowadays.
But those rights accumulated sequentially one by one. What came first women rights, minority rights, religious freedom, gay rights ?

There are still major differences how these issues are handled worldwide, but it's always the result of a struggle.
Mankind in these countries didn't woke up one day and said : "Today is a sunny day, let's grant them gays the right to adopt children".


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 23, 2011)

ekrem said:


> What came first women rights, minority rights, religious freedom, gay rights ?



None. They're all bullshit.





> There are still major differences how these issues are handled worldwide


That people's rights are infringed doesn't mean they don't have them. It means they are infringed.


----------



## Douger (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm one of those weirdo's that believes in complete freedom.
Do as ye will and harm none.
I have quite a few gay friends. 2 are orchid growing guys that adopted a kid.The kid will (is) growing up to be a super intelligent (home schooled) young man and he loves a girl with a nice ass.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 23, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> The OP is fucking bullshit. To say you support gays adopting is bullshit, just like saying good parents shouldn't be allowed to adopt because of their sexuality.
> 
> All that matters is their ability to provide a good home and upbringing. The OP doesn't even bother with this.
> 
> I call bullshit on all such threads.



I disagree, Dude.  'Bullshit' threads don't run through 6 pages of posts at 3:00 in the morning.

The opening post started with a current issue and We, The People of USMB took it from there.

I call bullshit on your bullshit.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 23, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> ^Bullshit^
> 
> There's no such things as 'gay rights', 'women's rights' or any of that other bullshit.
> 
> There are only individual rights, possessed by all people.



True, but we all know that reality is just a little bit different.  Simply because any given group can eliminate part of their competition for resources via persecution of controversial ideas and emotions, when government is available, minority special interest groups form.

Gays and others who are persecuted for their ideas and/or emotions didn't create special interest groups striving for imaginary 'rights', the WASP's who kept putting them down are the architects of the 'special interest' concept.


----------



## rdean (Apr 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Faggots adopting children is the worst form of child abuse.
> 
> These children will grow up with a type of mental illneds and will most likely be prone to early life suicide .
> 
> ...



Real abuse would be to let you anywhere near an impressionable youngster.  Imagine if you had a gay kid.  How long before they committed suicide?  At least that would give you the opportunity to say, "Good riddance".  If you have any gay relatives, you might want to keep your vitriol to yourself.  You don't know what they might do.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 23, 2011)

For, as long as they pass the proper background checks to which any prospective parent should be subjected.

It's better for a child to be wanted and brought up in a stable environment than passed from foster home to foster home.  And despite the media sensationalism to the contrary, most gays and lesbians lead quiet, respectable lives.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 23, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> The OP is fucking bullshit. To say you support gays adopting is bullshit, just like saying good parents shouldn't be allowed to adopt because of their sexuality.
> 
> All that matters is their ability to provide a good home and upbringing. The OP doesn't even bother with this.
> 
> I call bullshit on all such threads.


  Yea, but nobody really cares what you have to say so.......


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 23, 2011)

maybe they should adopt gay kids


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, my best friend is gay and personally I think she is going to make an amazing mother someday.  I'd be willing to donate my sperm for a kid for her to raise.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 23, 2011)

To be against gays adopting children to love, is to be _for denying freedom and liberty _to human-beings be who they are. I am _for_ loving people adopting children regardless of the adult's sexuality. There are more important things to consider in rearing children, such as aptitude and devotion to a child's well-being, with a willingness to share love, consistency and stability to the child's life.

"Enlightened parenting means bringing up children without ever putting them down."


----------



## syrenn (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> For or against.
> 
> Discuss?




All for it. 

Being gay does not in anyway detract from your ability to be a good loving parent. Being gay does not detract in any way from your ability to provide a loving home. 

I agree with boe, if they pass same requirements as another they should no be barred from adoption.


----------



## Intense (Apr 23, 2011)

Grace said:


> For or against.
> 
> Discuss?



Neutral.


----------



## Tank (Apr 23, 2011)

Would it be ok if homosexual parents tried to raise their children to be homosexual, the same way many heterosexual parents try to raise their children to be heterosexual?


----------



## del (Apr 23, 2011)

Tank said:


> Would it be ok if homosexual parents tried to raise their children to be homosexual, the same way many heterosexual parents try to raise their children to be heterosexual?


----------



## Tank (Apr 24, 2011)

Would it be ok if homosexual parents tried to raise their children to be homosexual, the same way many heterosexual parents try to raise their children to be heterosexual?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 24, 2011)

Tank said:


> Would it be ok if homosexual parents tried to raise their children to be homosexual, the same way many heterosexual parents try to raise their children to be heterosexual?



Every parent I know tries to raise their kids to be 35 year old virgins.  

I've only seen it succeed once and the results were not pretty.  Not pretty at all.


----------



## Mr Liberty (Apr 24, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



How can heterosexual men have more partners than women?  Their partners are women. The total numbers are the same.---Sorry for getting off topic.


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 24, 2011)

Mr Liberty said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Short answer: floozies

Multiple men hitting the same woman, usually at different times.


You know, the girls the guys all talk about...


----------



## Tank (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Grace,

Would it be ok if homosexual parents tried to raise their children to be homosexual, the same way many heterosexual parents try to raise their children to be heterosexual?


----------



## Grace (Apr 24, 2011)

Tank said:


> Hey Grace,
> 
> Would it be ok if homosexual parents tried to raise their children to be homosexual, the same way many heterosexual parents try to raise their children to be heterosexual?



Hey Tank,
Can you show me anyone or anything from anywhere that homosexual parents raise their children to be homosexuals?
Are you mad at me cuz I shook your sock? Sorry. Let me know next time you put one on so I can stay away from your boiling stir pot, m'kay?


----------



## Cal (Apr 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> For or against.
> 
> Discuss?



I'll let someone who was raised by gay parents speak for me..

[youtube]FSQQK2Vuf9Q[/youtube]​


----------



## Grace (Apr 24, 2011)

Tank, you are under the impression that gay people CHOOSE to be gay. They are born that way, dear.
Then again, I am sure there is disagreement about that. Which is another topic.


----------



## Grace (Apr 24, 2011)

Cal said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > For or against.
> ...


----------



## Shadow (Apr 24, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > The OP is fucking bullshit. To say you support gays adopting is bullshit, just like saying good parents shouldn't be allowed to adopt because of their sexuality.
> ...



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Grace (Apr 24, 2011)

JB seems obsessed.


----------



## Tank (Apr 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Grace,
> ...


I'm not mad, I just asked a simple yes or no question and now you want to insult me, geesh.


----------



## Tank (Apr 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> Tank, you are under the impression that gay people CHOOSE to be gay. They are born that way, dear.
> Then again, I am sure there is disagreement about that. Which is another topic.



Some are born that way and some others choose


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> For or against.
> 
> Discuss?



I wish I could care, I really do.

I think the jury is still out on how well kids of deviants do opposed to kids of genetically normal people.


----------



## Grace (Apr 24, 2011)

Tank said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Sorry Tank. 
I answered your question, though, with another question. Your's seemed kind of lopsided. I have never heard of any gay couple raising a child to suffer the discrimination they suffer, deliberately. Can you show otherwise?


----------



## Tank (Apr 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


I just asked if it would be ok if they did


----------



## Grace (Apr 24, 2011)

Tank said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Tank, you are under the impression that gay people CHOOSE to be gay. They are born that way, dear.
> ...



I don't think any of them choose. Unless it's experimentation while in their developing years of hormones kicking in and the thrill of "sex" after their initial "ewww" when little boys and girls are told to hug one another. You know, like the No Girls Club treehouse or the No Boys Club backyard camp out. 
I can't imagine anyone would choose to be so different, knowing the horror they face from most small minded people.


----------



## Grace (Apr 24, 2011)

Tank said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



To teach homosexual tendencies to their child? Of course it would not be ok, any more than teaching a child beastiality is ok. Or stealing. etc


----------



## Zander (Apr 24, 2011)

For.


----------



## Grace (Apr 24, 2011)

Your turn, Tank. Can you show anyone, any time, anywhere that this ever took place in a gay family where they taught their children to be gay?


----------



## Zander (Apr 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > For or against.
> ...



Generally, I think kids in any "loving" family will do better than those in an institution.  The loving family could be the Village People for all I care.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

Zander said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Well, a lot of queers are damaged psychological goods because they are obviously conflicted humans.


----------



## Tank (Apr 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


Interesting that you would compare homosexuality to beastiality and stealing.


----------



## Tank (Apr 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> Your turn, Tank. Can you show anyone, any time, anywhere that this ever took place in a gay family where they taught their children to be gay?


I don't know why it is so strange to believe that children would not be influenced by their parents.

Study finds that gay parents are more likely to raise gay kids « Wintery Knight


----------



## Grace (Apr 24, 2011)

Tank said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Not surprising you twisted it to some warped thinking from your own brain, Tank.

Next? Would you like to insult me again?


----------



## Zander (Apr 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Plenty of straight people are damaged goods as well - actually based upon pure numbers - a lot more straight people are twisted.

 Any couple (gay or straight)  that wants to adopt children is put through a pretty rigorous screening.  I trust they'd mostly screen out the nut cases. 

If there are children that need to be adopted and there are pre-screened couples willing to take them- I think it is better for the child to be in a home even if the home has (gasp) gay people.


----------



## Grace (Apr 24, 2011)

Tank said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Your turn, Tank. Can you show anyone, any time, anywhere that this ever took place in a gay family where they taught their children to be gay?
> ...



Children are influenced by their parents. Which is why there are generations of KKK members, etc. But SEXUAL influences by TEACHING how and whom to have sex with? Come on, Tank. Even for you, that's a bit far fetched, isn't it?


----------



## Grace (Apr 24, 2011)

That's a christian link, Tank. Sorry. Doesn't count.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

Zander said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



"Pure Numbers" are not what I'm talking about.

There are not a lotta queers, but there are alot of queers with psychological problems.


----------



## Zander (Apr 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...


I live in LA- we have a lot of gay people here. Anecdotally speaking, I don't think there is any difference in the percentage of wack jobs... Do you have any studies that back you up?


----------



## Grace (Apr 24, 2011)

And straights have psychological problems as well, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Tank (Apr 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> That's a christian link, Tank. Sorry. Doesn't count.



Children of homosexuals and transsexuals more apt ... [J Biosoc Sci. 2006] - PubMed result


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> And straights have psychological problems as well, wouldn't you agree?



Obviously.

But the thread is about Queers, and their qualifications for being Adoptive Parents

I simply do not think many queers will pass psychological muster.
http://www.homosexinfo.org/Psychiatry/Overview



> Anyway, it is well-known that about half of mentally ill people manifest personality disorders (DSM-IV-TR, 2000). For instance, antisocial personality disorder characterizes about 3% of the general male population and 1% of the general female population (may be a low estimate), but between 3-30% of clinical samples (higher rates for forensic samples and substance users), whereas borderline personality disorder characterizes 10% of psychiatric outpatients, 20% of psychiatric inpatients, and 30-60% of individuals with personality disorders (DSM-IV-TR, 2000). Therefore, given that homosexuals manifest a higher prevalence of Axis I disorders (drug abuse, mood disorders, anxiety disorders, etc.), it would be very surprising if they didn't manifest elevated personality disorders also.


----------



## Grace (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm still waiting for you to man up, Tank, and apologize for insulting me by twisting my words to mean something warped in your own perseption.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

Grace said:


> I'm still waiting for you to man up, Tank, and apologize for insulting me by twisting my words to mean something warped in your own perseption.





Why?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 24, 2011)

Tank said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Tank, you are under the impression that gay people CHOOSE to be gay. They are born that way, dear.
> ...



Tell us about how you chose to be straight. 
How long did you contemplate schlong before you chose to be straight?
Was it like this: "Hmm, let me choose my sexuality. To start I have 2 choices. Do I want to be gay and have sex with men or do I want to be straight and have sex with women? Let me ponder that and go over each and every aspect of my choices and weigh the pros and cons of each choice I have"
Might work for you Moe but I never contemplated choices in my sexuality. You may not have been born with yours and considered schlong as an option, okay with me as I do not care but that is not how it works with anyone, gay or straight, that I know.
How long did it take for you to make your choice?


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

Zander said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



I just posted one.

But before you conclude that crazy queers are pushed over the edge by "homophobics" consider the following:

Homosexinfo - Psychiatry - Psychiatric Morbidity among Homosexuals and Bisexuals



> None exceed the Dutch when it comes to tolerance of homosexuality. The Dutch are a remarkably tolerant people: they allow euthanasia, prostitution, marijuana smoking, same-sex marriage, and tolerate pedophiles. Yet, why as evidenced by the NEMESIS study (Sandfort et al., 1999) do Dutch homosexuals/bisexuals manifest a mental health picture similar to their American counterparts? In the NEMESIS study, compared to heterosexual men, male homosexuals/bisexuals were about 7 times more likely to manifest bipolar disorder and 6 times more likely to manifest obsessive-compulsive disorder in their lifetime; note that this was a representative sample. Bipolar disorder is a mood disorder where subjects alternate between depression and a manic or euphoric state. Obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD) is an anxiety disorder characterized by time consuming obsessions and compulsions that may cause marked distress or significant impairment. Note that both bipolar disorder29, 30 and OCD31, 32, 33 are strongly influenced by genes. How can so-called homophobia explain a higher frequency of outcomes such as OCD, bipolar disoder and personality disorders among homosexuals?


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Ya know, no one really cares anymore WHY you are queer.

We just wanna know if you're crazy.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > And straights have psychological problems as well, wouldn't you agree?
> ...



Takes one to know one.


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...





Is that supposed to be the most intelligent response you could conjure up?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



There was a middle linebacker at USC that later played with the Falcons and a few years with the 49ers. I wish I would have had someone like him playing behind me like him. His nickname was "Captain Krazy". Ask any back in the league then if he was crazy.
No one gave a shit about his sexuality one way or another. Same with the rest of the world.
Except you. Were you a kicker or a soccer player?


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I wonder if queers make more non sequitur posts than normal people.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I got that from your link homosexinfo.
You guys are real experts. Thanks for sharing your research. How long have you been a member of homosexinfo?


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 24, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


 I'll speak for who ever i want to.  Whether you neg rec me again or not


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Well, let me spoon feed it to you:

There's these things called "search engines"

You type in a few words describing the topic you'd like to research, and it finds sources of information for you.

Am I going to fast?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



"non sequitur" sure is a big word. They made me take Latin at the Sewanee Military Academy in 1968. I slept in that class, left early and went to the weight room before practice. You sure do use the word queer a lot. Good that there is an expert on queers like you.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



No shit. Good to know that you enjoy searching for queer information on the internet.
Were you close to your mother?


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Another stunning example of your inability to concentrate on the topic longer than the average third grader.

Bravo.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 24, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



IDK, I think if he was playing behind me I would be giving a shit about his sexuality


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Well, its called a discussion board. 

Probably difficult for you to imagine, but some enjoy discussing many subjects, and would rather research the subjects rather than babble away with incoherent, thinly veiled baiting remarks.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 24, 2011)

Samson said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Your evidence homosexinfo.com is "concentrating on the topic"?


----------



## Samson (Apr 24, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



You seem to want to engage in some sort of therapy session. I suggest you make an appointment with your psychiatrist. Perhaps he can even adjust your perscription so you can identify the topical from the non-topical.


----------



## Zander (Apr 25, 2011)

Samson said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Interesting, thanks for posting that. I agree that it has got to be a lot harder to be a homosexual in our society and surely that does screw with peoples heads.  But they still do a full screening of adoptive parents-  interviews, backround checks, credit history, financial history, criminal history, etc..  I'd imagine they'd weed out the wackjobs- gay or straight.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 25, 2011)

Zander said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



and yet elton john ends up with a kid and names lady gaga as the godmother


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 26, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



That would be Elton John's kid, not adopted.


----------



## slukasiewski (Apr 26, 2011)

Grace said:


> For or against.
> 
> Discuss?



Disgusting. 
They are going to raise their children to believe in their filth? 
Nasty....


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 26, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



yes and he delivered it himself, from his own uterus


----------



## Tank (Apr 26, 2011)

It's interesting that parents influence their childrens behaviour in everything but this one issue?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 26, 2011)

Spoonman said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Dumbass, it is his sperm. 
How do you adopt your own kid?


----------



## Tank (Apr 26, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Dumbass, it is his sperm.
> How do you adopt your own kid?


From the mom, like Michael Jackson.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 26, 2011)

Tank said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbass, it is his sperm.
> ...



LOL, a parent does not adopt their own kid. All biological parents have parental rights.
Jackson bought her off for custody.
Not adoption.


----------



## Tank (Apr 26, 2011)

They don't know who the dad is, Elton and his boyfriend both combined their sperm so they would not know who is the father.

Ain't that sweet?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 26, 2011)

Tank said:


> They don't know who the dad is, Elton and his boyfriend both combined their sperm so they would not know who is the father.
> 
> Ain't that sweet?



Weird but none of my business.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 26, 2011)

What business is it of ours anyway?


----------



## Tank (Apr 26, 2011)

How would you like to be the kid that was created from two guys jerking each other off?


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 26, 2011)

Gadawg73 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



mmmmm knowing Elton, it was probably someone elses sperm


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 26, 2011)

Tank said:


> How would you like to be the kid that was created from two guys jerking each other off?



I thought you guys thought God created us.


----------



## Grace (Apr 26, 2011)

Sigh.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 26, 2011)

Grace said:


> Sigh.



what's wrong?


----------



## Tank (Apr 26, 2011)

she wishs everyone could love everybody in every orifice


----------



## Grace (Apr 26, 2011)

Just sighing, Spoonman. Sometimes I get frustrated. Better than having a hissy, ain't it? 

Still waiting for that apology Tank. When I get tired of waiting, I'll finally give up on you.


----------



## blu (Apr 26, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Faggots adopting children is the worst form of child abuse.
> 
> These children will grow up with a type of mental illneds and will most likely be prone to early life suicide .
> 
> ...



its funny that every point in your post is wrong. sucks that your life is guided by a book that is hundreds of years old and provably wrong. try using your brain for once


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 26, 2011)

Grace said:


> Just sighing, Spoonman. Sometimes I get frustrated. Better than having a hissy, ain't it?
> 
> Still waiting for that apology Tank. When I get tired of waiting, I'll finally give up on you.



you can't change or convince everybody grace.  as long as you're true to yourself that's all that matters.  if you accept you, who cares who else doesn't.


----------



## mal (Apr 26, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> The OP is fucking bullshit. To say you support gays adopting is bullshit, just like saying good parents shouldn't be allowed to adopt because of their sexuality.
> 
> All that matters is their ability to provide a good home and upbringing. The OP doesn't even bother with this.
> 
> I call bullshit on all such threads.



It's a little more Complicated than that...

Siblings should be able to Adopt and Raise Kids as their own, using your Simplified Logic...

If they are Good Parents, then that is all that matters, Correct?...



peace...


----------



## Tank (Apr 26, 2011)

Grace said:


> To teach homosexual tendencies to their child? Of course it would not be ok, any more than teaching a child beastiality is ok. Or stealing. etc


Apologize for what?

You clearly compare homosexuality with beastiality and stealing in your statement.


----------



## Grace (Apr 27, 2011)

Tank said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > To teach homosexual tendencies to their child? Of course it would not be ok, any more than teaching a child beastiality is ok. Or stealing. etc
> ...




Goodbye, Tank.
I really did try.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 27, 2011)

blu said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Faggots adopting children is the worst form of child abuse.
> ...



Everytime someone correctly states how Sunnis oppress and slaughter their own worldwide Sunni Man states "do not care, not my business" yet when the subject of gay anything comes up he sticks his nose in and all of a sudden it is his business. 
He is more worried about gays than his own people.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 27, 2011)

No problem...

Children should not be getting involved in their parents sex life anyway. They just need to know that they live in a safe, loving environment


----------



## Tank (Apr 27, 2011)

Grace said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


The statement you made could not be said about heterosexuality.


----------



## Samson (Apr 27, 2011)

Zander said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Then you missed the point.

The point is that even in societies that do NOT make it harder to be queer (Dutch) the queers have a higher incidence of mental problems.

This certainly doesn't mean that ALL queers are so psychologically problematic as to make them unsuitable adoptees, it just means that they are more _unlikely_ to be exceptable adoptees.

My issue is that mentally unacceptable adoptive parents who are queer can use their deviant sexual preference as a excuse for not being able to adopt, when in reality it is because they are simply "wack-jobs." 

The Government has a history of making extraordinarily stupid decisions when it comes to fostercare and minority quotas. Letting Queers adopt is asking for disaster.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 27, 2011)

Samson said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Should Birthers be able to adopt?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 27, 2011)

I believe that children should grow up with good parents. Whether those people are gay or straight, black or white, single or married is of no significance.


----------



## Samson (Apr 27, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Probably in another thread where it would be topical, sure.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 27, 2011)

California Girl said:


> I believe that children should grow up with good parents. Whether those people are gay or straight, black or white, single or married is of no significance.



That sounds like a michael jackson song


----------

